
How One Hour of Action Can Give You 150 Hours of Satisfaction - karenL
http://thomaslarock.com/2012/06/how-one-hour-of-action-can-give-you-150-hours-of-satisfaction/
======
karenL
The best DBA is a lazy DBA, I say. Automate. Be prepared.

------
hollerith
Before becoming more proactive, make sure your employer is not evaluating you
on how many fires you put out.

~~~
aaronasterling
If doing a better job means that you will be negatively evaluated by your
employer then find a better job. Catering to mediocrity breeds mediocrity.

~~~
v0cab
Would be better phrased " _try to_ find a better job."

